# New York City - Places to stay



## janmayen (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi everybody.

I am about to leave from the Azores heading to NYC. Wondering where to stay for some days in the City. I found this post for some moorings at West 79th str. but someone here at the Island pointed me to an anchorage he stayed a couple of years ago free of charge. Should be somewhere up East River as he remembers. Five minutes by Dinghy, ten by the subway to be in the heart of civilisation. - Seems fair to me 

But all other hints are welcome aswell - a beer in revange when I'm there.

Hinnerk


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

Don't know any freebies, but Lincoln Harbor, on the Jersey side is good. Ruth's Chris', Houlihans and a weekday food court is across the street. Seafood and Sheraton hotel equal distant either side.

Minutes from NJ Light Rail that will take you to the subway, or the water ferry is between the marina and the Hotel.

Liberty City has nice facilities, and perhaps more restaraunts and shopping.

All the best, and enjoy the big apple, 

Find John's Pizza and Juniors Cheesecake as they are the best of the city...hands down


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

*Free anchorage*

The only anchorage I know is at extreme south end of Liberty State Park in New Jersey. You go west from the harbor through the channel that leads to the Statue of Liberty (just to the south of the island). When you get to the ferry landing you keep going west through a narrow, marked channel to a small anchorage behind a ruined stone breakwater (might be a bit rolly with strong south winds but basically very well-protected otherwise).

There is a dinghy dock there (lock your dinghy well!) and you can walk to the New Jersey light rail transit stop in about 10 minutes. Less than 10 minutes on the light rail will bring you to one of the two stops of the PATH subway that goes into Manhattan (one branch to the World Trade Center; the other to 33rd St and Broadway). About $4 each way for both transit lines. You could also stay at Liberty Landing Marina which is at the north side of the same park - it has good protection from wakes in the river (almost no where else will you find this), but last time I checked transient dockage was $4.25 a foot.


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

_East_ River? Not Hudson?

Likely not below Hell Gate, because the East River current can get ferocious. Yeah, there's NY Skyports Marina at E23d Street, but ActiveCaptain.com reports it's just about exclusively for megayachts, not cruisers.

Mayhaps your contact was referring to anchoring off the World's Fair Marina in Flushing Bay, in Queens, which is kind of off the East River. Several blocks south is the Flushing IRT elevated/subway rapid-transit line, which can take you to Grand Central Terminal in about 20 minutes. However, I've not seen anyone anchored there. And much of the bay is right under short final approach to LaGuardia Airport.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I wouldn't want to anchor in Flushing Bay unless I had to. With planes taking off and landing every minute I'd never be able to get to sleep.
Maybe he anchored off of City Island in the western Sound. The #6 subway is reachable by bus from there. The Liberty Island anchorage is also a possibility but I'd check with the local authorities. I'm fairly certain that you can also anchor above the 79th St. Boat Basin below 125th St or so. 
Not much is 'for free' these days when it comes to boating. The only time I have ever stayed at a marina in this area without paying was by arriving late and leaving quite early but that's a bit of a shabby practice (in at 8, out at 6).
The current of the Hudson up at the 79th St. Boat Basin is considerable at around 2 - 3 knots. It is a pretty convenient spot for visiting Manhattan and seeing some sights though. NYC Parks Dept. also runs a small mooring field below Pier 40 that is a bit less exposed to the river: Hudson River Park - Pier 40 Moorings
and is about 5 blocks from where I am. There are only 16 or 18 moorings and they seem to try to get seasonal residents for them instead of transients, er, visitors. Right now this small mooring field is less then halfway filled. If you find one of their buoys to be vacant and the lines are a bit dirty it might be a "free" mooring. NYC Parks Dept. moorings are about 35-40$/night at either Pier 40 or 79th Street. 
Another option might be to get a 'transient' mooring at a club in one of the western harbors of Long Island, like Manhasset, Hempstead, Oyster Bay. Oyster Bay has a LI rail road station right by the waterfront. The train ride from there to 34th St/Penn Station in NYC is over an hour long but it is a much safer anchorage in Oyster Bay then the Hudson River with it's strong reversing current. In Oyster Bay the tide gently goes in and out with a 6'+ tidal range but the current is 1/2 knot or less. The same should also be true of most harbors on the Connecticut shore of the LI Sound regarding the current being gentle.
Let us know how you fare.


----------



## gershel (Feb 4, 2001)

Active Captain shows an anchorage with free slips in Whale Creek on the east side of the East River, in Brooklyn.
Marc


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

About Whale Creek, a branch of Newtown Creek...

Google "Newtown Creek" and "EPA Superfund Cleanup"

Check height and opening schedule for Pulaski Bridge.


----------



## janmayen (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks fo the hints. The anchorage at whale creek might be it since the guy tolg me of passing a few bridges. I think I will first give this a try:



CalebD said:


> ... I'm fairly certain that you can also anchor above the 79th St. Boat Basin below 125th St or so.
> ...
> NYC Parks Dept. also runs a small mooring field below Pier 40 that is a bit ...


Sounds good to me. If the anchorage is not nice just switching to a mooring and beeing more in the heart of life. NY seems not to be the cheapest part of my trip until now.  Is the 79th St. Boat Basin suitable as a port of entry aswell? I can't find a hint on its web site and CBP.gov - home page sems to list only Airports for "Ports of entry" in NY Area...  funy because my cruising guide could be read in tow ways: Enter the port you want and call the customs / Enter in the official port of entry at Newport and call the customs... (the 2nd is not realy enroute to me since I did not come along the northern part of the north atlantic  )

Looking pretty much forward to the moment entering the US below the Statue of Liberty - must be one of the geatest moments in a european sailors life.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Our choice is Port Washington with an easy train ride into the city. Town moorings are available at no costs for a couple of days except for a reasonable launch fee. Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Have you checked out noonsite.com?
http://www.noonsite.com/Countries/USA/NewYork
It would seem that NY is considered a port of entry.
Things being what they are these days I would call the NY Customs office listed on that page before you even enter US waters to make sure the 'proper protocols' are followed. 
There have been some cruisers arrested in Australia for not following 'proper protocols'. I know the US is not OZ but the rule book got more complicated after 2001 and each office has a different chief paper pusher in charge who might take delight in ruining your day.
I hope it goes smoothly for you.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

*US Customs and Immigration is an adventure*

Very hard to give definitive information about the workings of Homeland Security. It seems to be run differently just about everywhere. We entered at Fort Pierce, Fl a few weeks ago and it went fine. Called a 1-800 number (sorry it is on the boat and I am in Canada now) and had to go to the local airport the next day to check in with Immigration. People there could not have been more helpful or courteous. Have entered at Atlantic Highlands, New Jersey from Bermuda and done it all on the phone without going to an office. Friends entered at Staten Island, NY (only a few miles from Atlantic Highlands) and had to borrow a car to drive to JFK airport (a long way away!) to finish entry - why they could not have gone to Newark airport which is much closer I have no idea.

You buy a ticket in this lottery and you will get a prize of one sort or another.


----------



## janmayen (Dec 9, 2009)

CalebD said:


> Have you checked out noonsite.com?
> http://www.noonsite.com/Countries/USA/NewYork
> ...


funny... checked out noonsites general information about the US there but did not see the NY page. Thanks!


----------

